# Fattie question



## justpassingthru (Jul 1, 2009)

Ya'll talking about fatties, I really want to make one, they look soo good, here's the problem, we don't have any Jmmie  Dean or anything else.

I have the JD clone recipes, can I make a fattie using the ground suasage from the store, make a JD clone and then a fattie, without using the cure?

We don't have that either.

Thanks, Gene


----------



## gnubee (Jul 1, 2009)

We get Jimmy dean sausage up here only very rarely so I just use the sausage chub that they have next to the frozen turkeys. The kind you use for the stuffing. Or you can just buy Johnsonville brats, just cut off the brat skins and use the meat. Any breakfast sausage will do. You can spice them up to your hearts content till they are to your individual taste. 

You can make fatties out of ground Turkey also. Fattie recipes are basicly any thing you can dream up. 

I did a ground raw salmon meat mixed with a couple of eggs for a binder fattie. It did stick together but was a bit tender, still it did slice up really well and man was it tasty. 

Leftover fattie can be put in the fridge for another day. Cut slices of of it and fry them up like you would a sausage pattie for a quick tasty breakfast the next morning.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jul 1, 2009)

Ground sausage would already have the spices in it so you could just use that. If you have the clone recipe than start with ground pork and go from there adding you spices.

JD Knock off
16 ounces ground pork 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon dried parsley 
1/4 teaspoon rubbed sage 
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper 
1/4 teaspoon dried thyme 
1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper 
1/4 teaspoon coriander 
1/4 teaspoon MSG (such as Accent flavor enhancer)


----------



## bassman (Jul 1, 2009)

Most of the fatties I've made have been with my venison hot Italian or breakfast sausage.  It makes no difference what kind of sausage, they're all good.


----------



## fire it up (Jul 1, 2009)

Hmmm...Tahiti.
Do they carry any form of chubs of sausage?
Doesn't have to be JD.
You could even use regular ground sausage and it would work perfectly fine.


----------



## justpassingthru (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks all, 

Nope, all we have is fresh ground sausage, think I'll make one this weekend and ask a double blessing before we eat it.

We use the sasuage to make patties for breakfast, I hope it works.

Come Monday, if you don't see any pics, well..., you know what happened.

Gene


----------



## herkysprings (Jul 1, 2009)

I guarentee this will work great! 

Its not about having exactly JD as much as having the ground pork, either with seasoning in it or some tasty fillings.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 1, 2009)

Most any sausage will work I've made them from several different brands of store bought sausage and some sausage I made and it all works. Many of us use the JD brand because the fat content seems to lend itself to rolling them very easy. Just grab whatever sausage you can and go for it I'm sure it will turn out great I've had some that didn't look to pretty but they still tasted great.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 1, 2009)

You can use any sausage even ground beef and Iv'e seen one last week with ground chicken. With beef and chicken I would wrap it with bacon for the moisture so it wouldn't dry out.


----------



## slanted88 (Jul 1, 2009)

Zactlee.....with ya!


----------



## justpassingthru (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks all for the advise, gonna try one this weekend.

Gene


----------



## catlike4 (Oct 23, 2009)

Yep, clones or any sausage you like will work or just use ground pork and use sausage spices. just that easy.


----------



## pantherfan83 (Oct 23, 2009)

Gene,

Jimmie Dean sausage is not cured either, so using your fresh sausage will not make any difference.

When cooking non-cured sausage, you just want to keep your temps above 250 F (above approx. 125 C). You are cooking/grilling the sausage at these temps.  The low & slow smoking method is reserved strictly for cured sausages and other meats.


----------



## justpassingthru (Oct 24, 2009)

cat, thanks, I've since learned that works fine.

Panther, wow man, talk about timing, thanks, until about a month ago that wouldn't have been an issue, but since I installed a needle valve I can get the lower temps, thanks again.

Gene


----------

